# i just put a deposit on a platinum 24 SHO



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I just put a deposit down on an Ariens 24 SHO. I have been looking at a 2005 10/24 Pro. I told my dealer that I might buy a used 1024 pro. My boss said that he would give me his 1024 pro 2005 for trade in value which is prob 500. 
Anyway my local Ariens dealer said that I could put a deposit down on a platinum 24 sho and if I change my mind, no problem. In the Northeast he can sell it in a second. 
So I will either have the new sho or the old pro this year. Time to decide.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> I just put a deposit down on an Ariens 24 SHO. I have been looking at a 2005 10/24 Pro. I told my dealer that I might buy a used 1024 pro. My boss said that he would give me his 1024 pro 2005 for trade in value which is prob 500.
> Anyway my local Ariens dealer said that I could put a deposit down on a platinum 24 sho and if I change my mind, no problem. In the Northeast he can sell it in a second.
> So I will either have the new sho or the old pro this year. Time to decide.


what did the dealer say the trade in was worth? $500 sounds high for a trade. it may be worth $500 retail, but trade? I could be way off base here.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

My boss is on vacation. He is gonna talk to his dealer next week. My dealer says 300-400.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yard Man said:


> So I will either have the new sho or the old pro this year. Time to decide.


What's your decision ??


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope you can at least do a test drive of both before you have to choose.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess if my boss comes back and tells me that he will take 300 or 400 and it's in good shape, I will go with the older one. If not in really good shape and he asks for 500 or more, I will take the new one. I really really want the new plat 24 sho but if I get the other ine cheap I can't justify $1400 on the SHO.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I just got the price for the 1024 pro. My boss wants $350. It's a no brainier that I get it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Either would be a great machine. But at $350, that's a pretty darn good deal, especially if it's in good shape. Good luck!


----------



## BostonSnow (Feb 18, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Either would be a great machine. But at $350, that's a pretty darn good deal, especially if it's in good shape. Good luck!


Sounds like a fantastic deal. Best of luck with it buddy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When do you pick it up ??


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I pick it up Wednesday. I will change oil, plug, wash it and wax it. It was maintained every year by the dealer.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

*I pick up the Ariens 1024 Pro today!*

I pick up the 2005 Ariens Pro today that I am buying off of my boss. He took it to the dealer every year for maintenance and I am getting it for $350! I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

*My 1024 has arrived*

My 2006 1024 has arrived! Ariens Model 924117. $350. 

Now I have to get it ready for storage.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks like it's in awesome shape. Congrats, you got a heck of a deal! Enjoy it.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice Yardman! Looks in great shape. Good deal!


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When do you pick it up ??



I picked it up last week. My boss, who has a lot of disposable income, wanted a new 28" machine so that he could do his sidewalk with one pass. Also, he told me that it had no electric start. He told me that it had a cord to heat the oil. turns out, that cord is for the electric start, i started it today. for 9 years, he was thinking that he had no electric start. I plugged it in today and it started right up. I don't have the heart to tell him.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

that machine should give you many years of service if taken care of. Great deal for 350 and it looks to be in great shape


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Question, I have only started it twice and ran it for a few minutes. both times, initially it blew out some dark smoke. it was just moved on a truck. what could that mean if it is blowing some blue or dark smoke? He says he took it to the dealer each year. should i take it to my dealer before the season?

oh, and the oil is high on the fill line.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it's *above* the full mark, drain and change the oil, filling it to the proper level. 

Too much oil can apparently be almost as bad as too little. I believe the oil can get frothed up by the oil slinger, and when the oil in the crankcase is mixed with air bubbles, it doesn't lubricate as well. That's just my understanding, it may not be quite right, but still, don't run with over-full oil. 

If you're using the choke to start it, you will of course get some smoke at the beginning from the engine running rich at startup. But that should disappear as soon as you turn the choke off. 

Being on a truck recently shouldn't cause oil problems, IMO.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It it was tilted back for a period of time while transporting, oil can get past the rings and into the cylinder and between the different rings on the piston and need to be drained or heated to get rid of it all. Have you run it for 10-15 minutes yet ??
When I say drained I just mean having it in it's normal upright position for a day or two.

If it just puffs when it first starts and it continues to happen it might be normal if it stops when you take the choke off or the engine is a little more worn than you think.

I have to tilt them as I have a topper on my PU.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> If it's *above* the full mark, drain and change the oil, filling it to the proper level.
> 
> Too much oil can apparently be almost as bad as too little. I believe the oil can get frothed up by the oil slinger, and when the oil in the crankcase is mixed with air bubbles, it doesn't lubricate as well. That's just my understanding, it may not be quite right, but still, don't run with over-full oil.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that expanation. It is very full. I will change the oil.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats !! looks like a nice machine 
Thanks for the update


----------

